# My puppy is 18 weeks and only weighs 19.2 lbs



## Joshin (Jul 14, 2016)

My female German Shepherd puppy Bells is only 19.2 lbs at 18 weeks, and hasn't even lost her baby teeth. Am I over reacting or should I be concerned. Her dad was 90lbs and mom was 75 lbs, why is she still so small?


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm not sure if you should be concerned or not but for comparison, my pup is 16 weeks and weighs about 28 pounds (female.) She still has her baby teeth too. What kind of food are you feeding? We are giving our pup Victor High Performance food, 2 cups twice a day and usually mix in some goats milk, a raw egg, or a spoonful of raw ground beef.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Teething starts at around 4 months, usually they are done by six months of age. If your puppy still has all her baby teeth by six months, then you should worry.

Pups all come in different sizes, and grow at different rates. If she is healthy, active, happy, and eats well, then she will grow to the size that her genetics has already determined for her. Many pups start out smaller than average, but catch up as they mature, so no need to worry. Even if she stays on the smaller side, that is normal for a female. There can be a variety of sizes out of the same litter. I've seen a 50lb full grown adult female and a male sibling of over 90 lbs from a well-bred working-line mating - it was hard to believe that they were from the same litter!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Has this puppy been wormed?


----------

